# Feedback



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

An "associate" at work was bragging about some pheasent hunting he did at Lone Oak Farm. Has anyone ever hunted there? I'm just curious. I've been dying to get some pheasent action but unwilling to pay for it. Any feedback about Lone Oak Farm would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MASON (Nov 8, 2005)

All tame birds,not much fun but good for the dog. I live a couple miles from there. The guy sold the property. Actually a guy I know went in with two other guys and bought it. Don't know how much longer it will be open. Eventually when sewer is run out there it will be a housing development. There are some wild birds east and west of there.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been there. The guy who runs it is a great guy. Great place  to hunt, lots of cover, resonable prices, and most of all great work for the dogs. Not sure how much you have hunted pheasants Mason, but wild or "tame" as you call them are always fun to hunt in my book. Nothing beats a cackling rooster in flight. It's not as much about killing as it is about the experience.


----------



## MASON (Nov 8, 2005)

I won't start something but, there is a lot of difference hunting a preserve than wild birds here in Ohio,Iowa or Kansas.Personally I have gone to a preserve when my dog was young, but now I would rather look for the wild ones.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree there is a difference between wild and preserves, the personal satisfaction of finding, working, and harvesting a wild cock bird is pretty exciting. There are behavioral differences as well between pen raised and wild birds yet as I said, a cock bird taking flight be it pen raised or wild still excites me either way. Either way, you still have to find the birds and you still have to shoot straight. It also doesn't take long for a pen raised bird who's been released to get a little wild. The one nice thing about lone oak is that there are always left over cock birds and still some hens in the fields as well as what is released for your hunt. So there are plenty of opportunities to shoot. 

However, Lone oak, for what it's purpose is, is hard to beat including the quality of the hunt, the service, and the experience as well as the ability to hunt before and after the states hunting season.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for your input fellas. I think I'm going to give it a whirl.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Just curious DarbyMan if you'd be interested in getting a few people together to head up there. I live in the Columbus area and I think I could round up a few people. I've never hunted pheasant and would love to try it, let me know what you think.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I've hunted Lone Oak every year since it has been open. Always an enjoyable time. The cover is an excellent mixture of prairie grasses. Always seem to be more birds in the area we hunt than we paid to have released so they must not be too easy for everybody. I prefer hunting wild birds too but this is Ohio and preserves allow us to get our dogs on alot of birds which can only help make them better. Wild bird season ended Jan. 2 but Lone Oak will be open till the end of March, another plus. I usually have more hens than roosters released as they are less expensive and the dog can't tell a difference.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious, but where is this at? I will have a pointer here within the next year or so and will need a place in the area to work him/her. Thanks!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Like the guys say there is nothing like hunting wild birds
But its also important to keep the dogs tuned up 
I've never hunted Lone Oak but always heard good things about them
Preserves are the same as fishing guides ask all the questions because all are not the same and its good to know what to expect up front
I hunted Ridgewind on Saturday they are in Collinsville Ohio good cover and the birds would set and fly even in the 30 mph winds that we had 
Also they will let you hunt strays with no extra charge so if you put out 6 birds and kill 8 there is no extra charge they figure the birds are paid for once
geowol


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

It's just north of Delaware on Panhandle Road. Take 23 N to Main Rd. Only one way you can go on Main. Follow it until it deadends into a crossroad. If you turn right you will see Lone Oak on the left almost immediately. Main road is the last road off of 23 before you hit the entrance to the Delaware Dam when coming from the south.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Xuman, thanks for the offer it sounds great. The only problem is coordination. Right now I am working out of town. I can't even give you a possible day. If I get to go this season it will be at last minute. I appreciate the offer and if something comes up I'll let you know. Thanks and good luck.


----------

